# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Best Testosterone enanthate

## smile

Hello everyone, I am trying to decide between 5 brands for Test E. I am a new and this is going to be my first cycle and I do not know which one to buy. The brands are Balkan Pharma, Stealth sachets, Genshi, Roid+ , and Opiox pharma. I want to get the best there is , so if you have trying any of these tests , please give me some feedback and advice.

----------


## adrenaline99

Test is rarely ever faked because it's so cheap to make, you're probably ok with any of those brands.

----------


## qscgugcsq

maybe rarely faked but often underdosed...

I would go with balkan.

long lasting UGL with good reputation.

ive seen good review of genshi. others I would not say they are fake/underdosed but their brand who do not SEEM trustworthy. especially roid+...

just my .02

----------


## smile

Thanks guys! I'll cross off roid+ off my list . Will probably go with Balkan or those stealth sachets.

----------


## twostepsforward

I heard that Balkan has closed down... Has anyone else heard about this? I'm super new to the AAS scene, and now trying to decide on labs/suppliers right now.

----------


## smile

> I heard that Balkan has closed down... Has anyone else heard about this? I'm super new to the AAS scene, and now trying to decide on labs/suppliers right now.


I hope not , I plan on getting Balkan test e in the next couple of months .

----------


## Art Vandelay

Genshi seemed ok

----------


## smile

> Genshi seemed ok


Good to know

----------


## Times Roman

> Hello everyone, I am trying to decide between 5 brands for Test E. I am a new and this is going to be my first cycle and I do not know which one to buy. The brands are Balkan Pharma, Stealth sachets, Genshi, Roid+ , and Opiox pharma. I want to get the best there is , so if you have trying any of these tests , please give me some feedback and advice.


there is no best Test E

it's either legit or bogus.

well, then there's the carrier oil they use, so i may have to recant my comment just a bit

----------


## smile

> there is no best Test E
> 
> it's either legit or bogus.
> 
> well, then there's the carrier oil they use, so i may have to recant my comment just a bit


The labs that I listed are legit UGLs that a lot of people recommend and I can get them from trustworthy sources. But I was wondering if there is a difference in the quality as if one lab uses better compounds and clean environtment.

----------

